# 1000 Shambles



## ElaineG

Dear Lee,

It's always a pleasure to see your thoughtful posts and to get the authoritative word on BE from you.  Plus it's been a delight to see how rapidly your Italian has improved!

I wish you another 1000 glorious posts, and more importantly, victory for Middlesborough .


----------



## shamblesuk

How sweet of you to notice Elaine, and thank you.

This site has been a big help for me. Since I started learning in June I feel I have come on leaps and bounds. Just looking at some of my earliest posts confirms this.

You have all helped me so, so much, and in return I'm happy to give you the rather rare 'Anglicised' viewpoint.

Here's to the next millennium!

Ciao a tutti.

Lee

(PS Si scrive Middlesbrough - solo un 'o')


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Lee.


----------



## emma1968

Leeeeeeeee, (Oops! too much "e" maybe) ....e il primo traguardo è andato..........
CONGRATULAZIONI anche da parte mia!!!!!!!!
Emma


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Lee. Hai cominciato a imparare l'italiano solo lo scorso giugno? Non riesco a crederci! A fast learner indeed!

Carlo


----------



## Alfry

It's a privilege to congratulate you on this first mileston as you are definitely one of the best.

Complimentissimi


----------



## Willi

*Congratulazioni Lee!*

I didn't know that Middlesbrough had only one "o". This confirms that you have always something to teach us.


----------



## lsp

Congrats on your milestone, and thank you for being so eager and able to help.  Your progress is remarkable!


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations You Old Pommy Bastard!

Sorry I'm a bit late for the festivities but it's taken me over a day to get here! I know how much you hate that  sh*t  they drink over here so I brought you a couple of prezzies.

http://images.google.com.au/images?q=tbn:R99Tvv1Bs51ZnM:www.tesco-france.com/photo/produit/photo39120.jpg
http://images.google.com.au/images?q=tbn:tipmT_m9V0h9kM:http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/05/70/20/8c_2.JPG


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Congratulazioni, shambles!*​ 
Nel tuo onore, ti mando delle belle mele (!) di Val di Non, la mia patria. Goditele!

Elisabetta


----------



## shamblesuk

Wow,

I'm pleased (and honoured) to have received so many kind words from you all. Naturally Charles on this occasion you are excused for your rambunctious words, I presume you'd had two or three tinnies of the soft stuff before the vitriol began!   You may or may not know that probably Middlesbrough's only global claim to fame is that Capt James Cook - he of Australia fame - was born there. And I was born in the now 'James Cook University Hospital' in Middlesbrough!

And to the madrelingue italiani, spero di non avervi annoiato con tutte le mie (povere) prove. Come questa!

Andiamo e avanti!!

Ciao


----------



## Saoul

Bravo Lee! Complimenti per i tuoi primi 1.000 post! 
Intonerei "perchè è un bravo ragazzo" ma non so come renderebbe...


----------



## Idioteque

EH EH! Arrivo sempre quando la festa è già finita... 
Complimenti, Lee, giorno dopo giorno compi incredibili progressi... non riesco a credere che studi l'italiano da così poco tempo! 
Grazie mille per tutti gli insegnamenti che ho tratto dai tuoi post... spero continuerai ancora a stare con noi... 

*CONGRATULAZIONI!* 

Laura


----------

